# Birthday girl's dinner



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

2 years old today and what better way to start the day than a good retrieve on a rabbit, she can have it for her dinner


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

Penblwydd hapus I ti
cael diwrnod hwyl


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

River said:


> Penblwydd hapus I ti
> cael diwrnod hwyl


couldn't say it better myself Jo ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RUBY!! Two years old... all grown up, but always a pup at heart!! ;D ;D ;D Great birthday dinner for her!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Ruby!!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

If I were to do an anthropomorphic interpretation of that pic, I would say that is one very happy & proud V! ;D

Great pic & happy b day to your pup!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Rube's.........

Big Girl Now......

No more excuses    

Hobbsy


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ruby!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Ruby! She looks very pleased and rightly so.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Ruby. ;D ;D have a great day ...2 years same as Darcy,where have all these months gone.....


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Happy bday Ruby! A friend of mine takes his V to no less than 2 or 3 fun places and cooks him fancy dinner for his bday every year. Joseph turned 8 this month, so he got 2 hours at the beach, 3 hours in a canyon and a very nice 20oz steak... and this is not counting all the toys and love he gets from friends. You should also come up with a bday "ritual". I cant wait to throw a bday party for my V! (picking him up in August)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well had a good birthday weekend, went away in the caravan, Ruby and Fen, Truly, Spider, Jai, Molly and Sid (two dalmatians) and a very randy whippet called Scar, they all had 2 days of running around chasing each other


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Ms. Ruby! That is a great picture!


----------

